# do rats like snow?



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wonndering if my ratty would like playing in the snow.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I think it would be too cold for them!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I guess you could bring a scoopfull in and plop it down on a plate or something of that nature to see what they do with it. My guess is theyll enjoy licking and pawing in it until it gets too cold on their lil toes.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't bring them outside during the winter. It's extremely cold, and it can agitate their upper respiratory system. If you bring some in to play with, they might like that


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

wolfy went outside with me a bunch of times when it was snowing. i wore 2 hoodies and a coat with a hood on it so he'd be all covered and warm...and now that its gotten extremely cold out he stays in the house. he sniffed the snow when i picked up a handfull, and a snowflake landed on his face and melted and then he was content to stay in my hood like i told him to.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wondering if they did because their feet dont seem protected enough. I wonder what wild rats do when it snows....


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw wild rat running on snow last year.

I would rather bring a little bit snow inside, for rats to play.


----------

